# Play music for your plants to make them happy



## nissanchris760 (Jul 10, 2009)

I was told by a friend that plants are responsive to sonic stimulation and that soothing music can have a positive effect on plant growth and pest/disease control. So on my current grow I have a radio in the grow room which I play a selection of classical and Beatles albums. My plants are as health and strong as I've ever seen, magazine or in person. Just wondering if anyone else has experimented with this, or if what I am experiencing is just acedotal evidence or some other cause. I guess next time I should grow a control group to compare to.


----------



## justsaymint (Jul 10, 2009)

no watch mythbusters


----------



## B Irie (Jul 10, 2009)

justsaymint said:


> no watch mythbusters


I think that plants respond to whatever energy you put into them. Regardless of what mythbusters says. I believe that playing music for plants is beneficial. Perhaps not in some measurable scientific way relating to sonic stimulation (which I have seen good arguments for) but more in a way that reflects the connection you have to your plants. I have seen grow ops go sour for many reasons that had nothing to do with science. I think that happy people grow happy plants. If you are the type to play music for your plants, you are probably the type to be in the garden enough to notice and treat any problems that may arise. Also, when you are growing for profit...Would you rather give your money to someone with a bad attitude and smoke up their negativity, or buy something that someone put their love and good intentions into?

I guess I got a little off topic there! I just had been reading posts where people had been arguing back and forth what nutrients were better and getting pretty hostile. 

It makes me think that the over-commercialization of pot culture is very much upon us. I am all for the progression of the science of growing, but I don't want to rely solely on science and forget the human aspect of what we do.


----------



## amrock (Jul 10, 2009)

i have, its very soothing, the fan leaves turn up and open to mello music, like jazz. it worked for me, just the same when i talk to my ladies.


----------



## bestgrow (Jul 10, 2009)

There might be a benifit to playing music yo your plants, but it has nothing to do with " sonic stimulation". It has more to do with thoughts and energy, if you believe in that sort of thing. It is undisputed that thoughts change reality, that is why they have to do double blind studies and why the placebo affect wracks havoc on the medical community. 

so there are two ways to look at the music thing. The first is that classical music has soothing energy and Beatles songs have many love related songs. The energy is being transferred into your plants. 

the second is that your expectations are changing the outcome. Even if you had a control group, your previous expectations would still make the plants with music grow better.

either way, it cant hurt, but like amrock said, it will work the same if you talk to your plants in a loving way. 

I read a very wise post on this forum once that siad "you get out of your plants what you give" .


----------



## justsaymint (Jul 11, 2009)

i talk shit to my plants i make them work for me and they always produce huge buds


----------



## bestgrow (Jul 11, 2009)

justsaymint said:


> i talk shit to my plants i make them work for me and they always produce huge buds


haha! thats funny


----------



## probo24 (Jul 11, 2009)

I played some kenny g for my girls and all 5 jumped off the shelf and committed suicide.
Talking to your plants does help, at least the co2 you expel does.


----------



## kho20 (Jul 11, 2009)

lol man i talk to my plants but thier outside so im sure the nieghbors think im out on the deck talkin to myself lol


----------



## hairycheesenips (Jul 11, 2009)

When they are seedlings i make them listen to The Doors and The Who , then when there in there 3rd week of veg. i introduce them to little Van Halen and Def Leppard , then i flower them to some Led Zepplin


----------



## SuicidalGuy (Jul 11, 2009)

hairycheesenips said:


> When they are seedlings i make them listen to The Doors and The Who , then when there in there 3rd week of veg. i introduce them to little Van Halen and Def Leppard , then i flower them to some Led Zepplin


I dont talk to my plants, they talk to me and they never shut up. reminds me of my wife. But shes not allowed in there, its my special place.


----------



## plantsinpants (Jul 12, 2009)

wtv you do !! dont play them any elthon john or queen, ive heard it causes them to go hermie.


----------



## born2killspam (Jul 12, 2009)

Great joke, perfectly executed..
Anyways I think there could be benefit to music for a couple reasons on the scientific front, although I don't know factually.. In each reason, percussive music would likely do more than soft music if my hypotheses are correct..
First of all, sound rattles the air back and forth, so even in relatively dead air, air exchange at the stomata should be improved..
Secondly, music typically comes from speakers, speakers produce an EMF, andplants are known (although much more research needs doing) to respond well to these..
Lastly the way water and ions are transported through the xylem is similar to what occurs in an electrolytic cell, and more often than not electrolyte agitation improves cell performance..


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jul 12, 2009)

[youtube]daByV9g7M24[/youtube]


----------



## northwoodsmoker (Jul 12, 2009)

i talk to my babies.. hope that helps make them girls..lol..


----------



## northwoodsmoker (Jul 12, 2009)

plantsinpants said:


> wtv you do !! dont play them any elthon john or queen, ive heard it causes them to go hermie.


 that's a good one..


----------



## born2killspam (Jul 12, 2009)

Its pretty straightforward that just being around plants douses them with CO2 whether you talk or not..


----------



## Dr.RR (Jul 13, 2009)

hairycheesenips said:


> When they are seedlings i make them listen to The Doors and The Who , then when there in there 3rd week of veg. i introduce them to little Van Halen and Def Leppard , then i flower them to some Led Zepplin


Lmao I can see this shit happening haha.


----------



## whoyouwantobe (Mar 19, 2014)

hahha hell yea!


----------



## Magic M (Mar 20, 2014)

i know this is an old thread but i like to sing to my girls....." you are so beautiful too meee" lol


----------



## bertaluchi (Mar 20, 2014)

I play heavy metal guitar through a 120Watt Marshall with 4 12in speakers and my plants love it. They all got tattoos and wear leather jackets but they always smoke good. But really I think they like the loud guitar. I have had some awesome runs as of late and I think singing and playing music for them can not hurt.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 20, 2014)

I have some stubborn beans refusing to sprout, so today figured WTH...reggae. But I think it probably brightened my day to a greater extent than those seeds below ground:

[video=youtube;8o32OMhC_rM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8o32OMhC_rM[/video]


----------



## Kemuel27 (Jan 27, 2016)

B Irie said:


> I think that plants respond to whatever energy you put into them. Regardless of what mythbusters says. I believe that playing music for plants is beneficial. Perhaps not in some measurable scientific way relating to sonic stimulation (which I have seen good arguments for) but more in a way that reflects the connection you have to your plants. I have seen grow ops go sour for many reasons that had nothing to do with science. I think that happy people grow happy plants. If you are the type to play music for your plants, you are probably the type to be in the garden enough to notice and treat any problems that may arise. Also, when you are growing for profit...Would you rather give your money to someone with a bad attitude and smoke up their negativity, or buy something that someone put their love and good intentions into?
> 
> I guess I got a little off topic there! I just had been reading posts where people had been arguing back and forth what nutrients were better and getting pretty hostile.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kevin the Great (Jan 30, 2016)

My wife's mother (a 6th grade teacher) has done classroom experiments with negative energy vs positive, just talking mean to a plant vs using a calm and soothing voice. The plants that were bullied consistently under performed when compared to the other plants. With a strong education in horticultural science, it sounded like bullshit to me, but she has years of results to back up her claim. She is certainly not growing cannabis for her 6th graders but she has used various plants over the years with varying degrees of success. Yet, every time the bullied plant is stunted. I was initially so dubious of her claims that I involved myself to help eliminate any other potential variables. Light duration and density, soil composition, nutrient content, water, air flow, temps, tried swapping rooms in back to back tests, ...
There is definitely something to it.
From research that I have done after the bully tests, Indian flute music seems to have the most powerful effect. Hypothetically mimicking the sound of birds.
There have been studies suggesting intermittent sound is more beneficial than a continuous 24 hour radio.
Definitely a noteworthy topic.
Check out www.musicforyourplants.com


----------



## since1991 (Jan 31, 2016)

I myself was suprised to find how much co2 ppms rise being in the room just breathing. It was alot more than i thought.


----------



## The Nine (Mar 10, 2016)

bertaluchi said:


> I play heavy metal guitar through a 120Watt Marshall with 4 12in speakers and my plants love it. They all got tattoos and wear leather jackets but they always smoke good. But really I think they like the loud guitar. I have had some awesome runs as of late and I think singing and playing music for them can not hurt.


E


hairycheesenips said:


> When they are seedlings i make them listen to The Doors and The Who , then when there in there 3rd week of veg. i introduce them to little Van Halen and Def Leppard , then i flower them to some Led Zepplin


You may like heavy metal but cellular life does not. Try playing natural resonance like classical and acoustic guitars. The fields do affect cellular development. 
Try a grow with music the plants will benefit from next time and see the results. 
Try and mimic nature, so the music comes on an hour before they wake up, just like the birds do, then keep it playing until the mid day break, give them a 2 hour dinner time and then Resume the the music until 1 hour after lights off. 
I've heard great things from this method with varying the natural music from an iPod such as strings and brass instruments and some singing and whistling mixed in. 
There absolutely is something to this regardless of myth busters.


----------



## saiyaneye (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## THE KONASSURE (Mar 10, 2016)

any noise can work 

hf sounds work best and magnetic fields 

anything that scares off bugs, mice and pests can help your plants grow more 

So a UHF bug thingie that has the MF too is a small $5 to 10 investment that can help your plants have a better life


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Mar 10, 2016)

Someone show me a lab test please! Lmao..


----------



## bertaluchi (Mar 10, 2016)

the HF thing has been proven to be a myth http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-20669080


----------



## The Nine (Mar 10, 2016)

bertaluchi said:


> the HF thing has been proven to be a myth http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-20669080


It's resonance frequency which the plants respond to. Bird song is natural frequencies that plants respond to. I know Darwinists would vehemently oppose, but birds do indeed help growth due to their song.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 11, 2016)

Well this thread is interesting .


----------



## throwdo (Mar 13, 2016)

Strawberry fields the Beatles play it for them in the morning


----------



## The Nine (Mar 13, 2016)

Budley Doright said:


> Well this thread is interesting .


It is isn't it.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 13, 2016)

The Nine said:


> It is isn't it.


If it's low frequency vibration try strapping a vibrator to the stalk


----------



## Kevin the Great (Mar 13, 2016)

From what I've read, the plants seem to react most positively to songs that mimic bird sounds. I downloaded an app that plays zen relaxing music and chose a soothing track of melodious singing with actual birds singing in the background. Like what you'd hear when you get a massage. I play it for 2 hours twice a day. An hour before/after lights on/off, just when birds are most actively singing. I cannot scientifically rule out placebo, but these girls look like easily personal record breakers.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 13, 2016)

!


----------



## Optic1 (Mar 15, 2016)

Update: My buddy just played "Dear Penis" by Rodney Carrington to his ladies. It made their nugs hard.


----------



## Rasta Roy (Mar 19, 2016)

Playing music for your plants is great way to make anyone that comes over ask you why you have a stereo playing in your basement.


----------



## Kevin the Great (Mar 19, 2016)

Rasta Roy said:


> Playing music for your plants is great way to make anyone that comes over ask you why you have a stereo playing in your basement.


Inside of a refurbished refrigerator, surrounded by sound deadening foam, I can blast the zen music app on my phone and from 5 feet away you can't hear anything.


----------



## Rasta Roy (Mar 19, 2016)

Kevin the Great said:


> Inside of a refurbished refrigerator, surrounded by sound deadening foam, I can blast the zen music app on my phone and from 5 feet away you can't hear anything.


Didn't your mom tell you? You shouldn't play inside empty refrigerators man!


----------



## Kevin the Great (Mar 20, 2016)

Trust me, it's not empty...


----------



## Listetaa (Mar 20, 2016)

Music? baah. mine listen to audiubooks while im around. if they dont like it.. they better grow up faster


----------



## Rasta Roy (Mar 20, 2016)

I make my plants listen to me bang my wife so they get horny and sexually frustrated and produce more trichomes. Science!


----------



## Listetaa (Mar 20, 2016)

Rasta Roy said:


> I make my plants listen to me bang my wife so they get horny and sexually frustrated and produce more trichomes. Science!


lol if that doesnt work, guess therapy is needed


----------



## Kevin the Great (Mar 20, 2016)

Rasta Roy said:


> I make my plants listen to me bang my wife so they get horny and sexually frustrated and produce more trichomes. Science!


Thanks for your helpful reply. I'll start banging your wife in my flowering room from now on.


----------



## Rasta Roy (Mar 20, 2016)

Lol


----------



## BusyBee75 (Mar 21, 2016)

nissanchris760 said:


> I was told by a friend that plants are responsive to sonic stimulation and that soothing music can have a positive effect on plant growth and pest/disease control. So on my current grow I have a radio in the grow room which I play a selection of classical and Beatles albums. My plants are as health and strong as I've ever seen, magazine or in person. Just wondering if anyone else has experimented with this, or if what I am experiencing is just acedotal evidence or some other cause. I guess next time I should grow a control group to compare to.


I played 24hrs relaxation radio for one grow, and they grew great. Next grow, heavy metal(my favorite) they grew even better. Next grow I played no music, and got the best ever for me. Truth is, the music had really no effect, except background music while I tend, in fact I JUST GOT BETTER! As is all progression. Think about it.


----------



## BusyBee75 (Mar 21, 2016)

Realistically, my current occupation is Cannabis cultivator. I have no job, that requires me to go anywhere, other than to the store for supplies. My kids are with my wife, happy family, while daddy "works". I'd have to say that I NEVER feel alone when I'm around my girls. That's something magical. Man and Cannabis have made the most detrimental relationship between each other than any other plant, or maybe animal in history. It's benefits to mankind are remarkable. And because of this, man has domesticated it farther than any other plant. Taking it to all corners of the globe, and enhancing it far beyond what nature itself would. Or would it? Are we not part of this planet? Are we not "nature"? It was meant to be, and no force of government can ever stop nature's course, except to kill every last seed and clone on earth. Never happening. So, does music really help plants grow better? I believe that it can. If you're plants are healthy and strong on all levels, it's happy, and happy plants produce the best harvests of the best bud. Why not reward them with some good tunes! Grow on world, never plant your last seed. Always keep a few with silica packs in a mason jar(easiest and cheapest way) because you never know what can happen tomorrow. One thing I know I don't want to live without is my chronic..


----------



## Rasta Roy (Mar 21, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> Realistically, my current occupation is Cannabis cultivator. I have no job, that requires me to go anywhere, other than to the store for supplies. My kids are with my wife, happy family, while daddy "works". I'd have to say that I NEVER feel alone when I'm around my girls. That's something magical. Man and Cannabis have made the most detrimental relationship between each other than any other plant, or maybe animal in history. It's benefits to mankind are remarkable. And because of this, man has domesticated it farther than any other plant. Taking it to all corners of the globe, and enhancing it far beyond what nature itself would. Or would it? Are we not part of this planet? Are we not "nature"? It was meant to be, and no force of government can ever stop nature's course, except to kill every last seed and clone on earth. Never happening. So, does music really help plants grow better? I believe that it can. If you're plants are healthy and strong on all levels, it's happy, and happy plants produce the best harvests of the best bud. Why not reward them with some good tunes! Grow on world, never plant your last seed. Always keep a few with silica packs in a mason jar(easiest and cheapest way) because you never know what can happen tomorrow. One thing I know I don't want to live without is my chronic..


Don't worry hemp legalization and mass cultivation will make sure we all have plenty of seeds! Lol


----------



## dgthumb (Mar 21, 2016)

nissanchris760 said:


> I was told by a friend that plants are responsive to sonic stimulation and that soothing music can have a positive effect on plant growth and pest/disease control. So on my current grow I have a radio in the grow room which I play a selection of classical and Beatles albums. My plants are as health and strong as I've ever seen, magazine or in person. Just wondering if anyone else has experimented with this, or if what I am experiencing is just acedotal evidence or some other cause. I guess next time I should grow a control group to compare to.


Mine listen to heavy metal, sometimes I have to stop the music and fix stems broken during their midnight mosh pit madness. Crazy chicks, but yea they're fun.


----------



## BusyBee75 (Mar 21, 2016)

Rasta Roy said:


> Don't worry hemp legalization and mass cultivation will make sure we all have plenty of seeds! Lol


Lol, I talking more along the lines of something catastrophic happening, act of nature, wide spread plague, ZOMBIE APOCALYPSE lol , to where if you're cut off from the world, and forced to live with pretty much what you got, or can plunder. Don't wanna be without my weed man. Imagine how shitty life would be. Then take away your weed. Much worse right?


----------



## dgthumb (Mar 21, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> Lol, I talking more along the lines of something catastrophic happening, act of nature, wide spread plague, ZOMBIE APOCALYPSE lol , to where if you're cut off from the world, and forced to live with pretty much what you got, or can plunder. Don't wanna be without my weed man. Imagine how shitty life would be. Then take away your weed. Much worse right?


I wonder if zombies smoke weed too....


----------



## BusyBee75 (Mar 21, 2016)

I love Mary-Jane so much, I made her this.


----------



## BusyBee75 (Mar 21, 2016)

dgthumb said:


> I wonder if zombies smoke weed too....


Technically if it were to eat your brains and you were high, he's just got some edibles. Lol


----------



## Rasta Roy (Mar 21, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> I love Mary-Jane so much, I made her this.View attachment 3637951


Haha that's some impressive shaping!


----------



## dgthumb (Mar 21, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> Technically if it were to eat your brains and you were high, he's just got some edibles. Lol


So that explains their sluggish stagger... they keep eating indica brains.


----------



## Rasta Roy (Mar 21, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> Lol, I talking more along the lines of something catastrophic happening, act of nature, wide spread plague, ZOMBIE APOCALYPSE lol , to where if you're cut off from the world, and forced to live with pretty much what you got, or can plunder. Don't wanna be without my weed man. Imagine how shitty life would be. Then take away your weed. Much worse right?


I just fantasize about how great it would be if everyone were to disappear and I could just grow anywhere I wanted outside with no fear of anyone tampering with my crop!


----------



## BusyBee75 (Mar 21, 2016)

I'd fill quarries with compost and soil and make the world's biggest pot. And grow 40' monsters that require boom lifts to trim.


----------



## dgthumb (Mar 21, 2016)

Rasta Roy said:


> I just fantasize about how great it would be if everyone were to disappear and I could just grow anywhere I wanted outside with no fear of anyone tampering with my crop!


Yea but who would you show them off to?


----------



## Rasta Roy (Mar 21, 2016)

dgthumb said:


> Yea but who would you show them off to?


I don't know but I'm sure if smoked enough I would have someone to talk to! Lol. If I could at least have my dogs to talk to I'd be good.


----------



## charface (Mar 21, 2016)

I hope you guys aren't using standard a 440hz
Plants fucking hate that shit.

http://www.whydontyoutrythis.com/2013/08/440hz-music-conspiracy-to-detune-good-vibrations-from-natural-432hz.html?m=1


----------



## BusyBee75 (Mar 22, 2016)

charface said:


> I hope you guys aren't using standard a 440hz
> Plants fucking hate that shit.
> 
> http://www.whydontyoutrythis.com/2013/08/440hz-music-conspiracy-to-detune-good-vibrations-from-natural-432hz.html?m=1


Very, very interesting. I believe it all. I'm reading more into this.


----------



## dgthumb (Mar 22, 2016)

Rasta Roy said:


> I don't know but I'm sure if smoked enough I would have someone to talk to! Lol. If I could at least have my dogs to talk to I'd be good.


Just get the zombies high man, I'm sure they won't bite... much


----------



## IronLunG710 (Apr 19, 2016)

Recently watched a plant science documentary regarding this and according to their studies all music except heavy metal is beneficial to plant growth. blah! I like metal...smh oh well, I like classical too .


----------



## Woyaboy (Jun 4, 2016)

personally I cycle between classical and reggae, especially Marley or something LIKE that. Has to be easy going like Marley. Plus, walking into my room with all my plants (legal and non legal) everywhere with symphony music playing makes me feel classy AF. Lol. Hit the gym hard and come home to this, life could be better, but it could be so much worse.


----------



## MA MED Grower (Jun 7, 2016)

SuicidalGuy said:


> I dont talk to my plants, they talk to me and they never shut up. reminds me of my wife. But shes not allowed in there, its my special place.



BEST RESPONSE EVER!!!


----------



## blackforest (Jun 8, 2016)

Mine seem to respond the best when I talk dirty to them. A little s&m doesn't hurt, they like to be tied down as well.


----------



## since1991 (Jun 9, 2016)

Forget music. My bitches like to be tied down...cut...and beat with a fan. And sprayed with sexy hormones. They never talk back after a good "session".


----------



## Woyaboy (Jun 9, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Forget music. My bitches like to be tied down...cut...and beat with a fan. And sprayed with sexy hormones. They never talk back after a good "session".


Damn, you're into some hardcore shit man! With buds this fine you gotta romance them first! Lol


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 4, 2016)

I grow outdoors but always having music playing on my phone as I spend time with the hem. They love it when I smoke out with them too. I enjoy taking a hit and the exhaling at base of the plant or deep inside the canopy. If there is no wind it takes a while to work it's way out allowing more of the plant time to get to enjoy their smoke.


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 4, 2016)

Giggsy70 said:


> I grow outdoors but always having music playing on my phone as I spend time with the hem. They love it when I smoke out with them too. I enjoy taking a hit and the exhaling at base of the plant or deep inside the canopy. If there is no wind it takes a while to work it's way out allowing more of the plant time to get to enjoy their smoke.


Ummmm ok


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 4, 2016)

Giggsy70 said:


> I grow outdoors but always having music playing on my phone as I spend time with the hem. They love it when I smoke out with them too. I enjoy taking a hit and the exhaling at base of the plant or deep inside the canopy. If there is no wind it takes a while to work it's way out allowing more of the plant time to get to enjoy their smoke.


Sup dude, might want to keep them stomatas healthy outdoor!


----------



## Moflow (Aug 6, 2016)

Prince Charles has been talking to plants for ears..... I mean years


----------



## Lighter404 (Jun 19, 2017)

I like to wake up my plants with a PWM-controlled dimmer so it's nice and gradual, and The Return to Innocence by Enigma. Then it's Mozart and Beethoven with a little Jimmy Hendrix mixed. Fuck the Doors man, egomaniac gives me a bad trip. Later in the evening it's the Grateful Dead, their day ending of course with a gentle fading out in a guitar solo.


----------



## since1991 (Jun 19, 2017)

" lets paint a happy little tree over here" - Bob Ross


----------



## blake9999 (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## xX_BHMC_Xx (Jun 20, 2017)

B Irie said:


> If you are the type to play music for your plants, you are probably the type to be in the garden enough to notice and treat any problems that may arise.


This.

Damn, what an old thread.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Jun 21, 2017)

I think there is definitely a lot of truth to music helping plant growth, however there are a few things to take into account.
For instance, why would it help? Sound waves are energy, frequency or vibrations, and if we listen to Mr Tesla we know to understand the universe, we have to think in terms of energy, frequency and vibration.
Now the problem comes from the way the plants are played the music, if you could somehow afford and have space in your grow room for an entire orchestra, the sound they produce would no doubt be more beneficial than having a radio playing.

Having said that, the real reason plants are reported to respond to music is because of the original tuning frequency of the instruments, 432hz. At that resonating frequency it produces a soothing and in some reports healing quality.
However musical instruments were retuned as standard in the early 50's and things haven't been the same since.

Check out the natural order of 432hz compared to the chaos of 440.


----------



## draxhemp (Jun 21, 2017)

I personally think it helps things flow.The beat allows better movement and jostling of organics within the plant. may even help stimulate cell reproduction.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 21, 2017)

Play the " Butt Trumpet " .... They love it.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 21, 2017)

^^LOL^^ 

At present my plants and I would like some peace and quiet. If I have to hear my daughter play Sultan of Swing one more effing time............


----------



## Johnei (Jun 23, 2017)

..gets their juices flowing.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 4, 2017)

Myth busters did an episode on this and proved it True. Rock actually led the pack...classical in second

Sent from my LG-H872 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Johnei (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## full of purple (Jul 7, 2017)

It helps for me to get rid of the noise from the fans and ballast noises.


----------



## JimmyTheNewb (Jul 30, 2017)

That little cube at the bottom is a speaker that stays there. Call me stupid idc i play it anyways. It might not help at all but it dont hurt either.


----------



## Chip Green (Jul 31, 2017)

I'm going to try one of those "sounds of the wilderness" collections, and synchronize the patterns of forest sounds as they progress throughout the day.....Sunrise birdies, all the way into the crickets and frogs at dusk.....
That's gotta be a good idea


----------

